# Gravel Pit, Weybridge, Surrey - July 2013



## lozzz (Jul 22, 2013)

(This is my first report, hope it's up to standard.)

This gravel pit was active until about five years ago. Main interest is the gravel sorting equipment and some workshops and storage areas. Most of the interior spaces are quite cramped but did my best to give a sense of it. 


































Gravel Separating Machinery










































Workshop


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice first report. Can almost smell the [lace, they all smell the same places like that!


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 23, 2013)

Enjoyed your pics  ty .


----------



## night crawler (Jul 23, 2013)

That was worth the visit, all the machinery nice.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice one!.


----------



## King Al (Jul 23, 2013)

Great first report Lozzz, like it  Welcome to DP!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 24, 2013)

Good stuff there 

Enjoyed that report, cheers.....


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 24, 2013)

Great first report and a worthy place to see. 

Welcome to DP


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice. Might have to pay a visit myself as its quite local. Thanks for posting.


----------

